# Forum Home Renovation Plastering  Should you seal bare hard plaster that ends up behind cabinets

## DaleBlack

I have a wall finished with Pro Rock Multifinish, a hard plaster becoming an alternative to the limed based hard plasters mostly used in WA, i realise most painting occurs post cabinets being in despite the extra work taping. This is due to the inevitable scratches and marks as the install proceeds. however even if i dont worry about top coating the plaster that will be behind the wall should i still apply a wall sealer like oil based Solver Wall sealer so moisture or smells do not end up in it?

----------

